# مقارنة بين دماغ الرجل و دماغ المرأه .



## yerigagarin (22 أغسطس 2008)

*إذا ما ألقينا نظرة مقارنة على دماغي الرجل والمرأة فإننا نجد الفروق تتكون على النحو التالي : *​ 
*يزيد عدد الخلايا في دماغ  الرجل عن تلك في دماغ  المرأة بحوالي 4% في حين تزداد شبكات الاتصال في دماغ المرأة أكثر من الرجل وهذا يعني بالواقع العملي أن النساء أكثر تأثراً بالتجارب من الرجال وأكثر احتفاظا بها و تذكرا لها وفي العلاقات بين الرجل والمرأة قد يلاحظ الرجل تذكر المرأة للآثار الشخصية للأحداث بما يدهشه أحياناً كأن تذكر بأنه لم يتذكر عيد ميلادها قبل 10 سنوات أو أنه قد قال لها كلمة جارحة في أحد المواقف من سنوات .*​ 
*وفيما يتعلق بتمايز وظائف عن أخرى نجد أن المناطق المتعلقة باللغة استقبالا أو إرسالاً هي عند المرأة أكبر من الرجل بنحو 13% استقبال و23% إرسال في حين أن المناطق المتعلقة بالقياس والأبعاد والتجسيم هي عند الرجل أكثر وبهذا نجد في الحياة العملية أن المرأة تميل للتحدث أكثر وشرح المشاكل في حين يميل الرجل للصمت .*​ 
*وقد تشكو المرأة من أنها لا تجد آذاناً صاغية من زوجها في حين قد يشكو هو من كثرة تدقيقها وحديثها في التفاصيل وحتى في المجال العاطفي فإن المرأة تتأثر بحديث الرجل بل وحتى في نغمة حديثه و سلوكه الدافئ أكثر من مظهره "فالأذن تعشق قبل العين أحياناً " ، في حين أن الاستثارة العاطفية عند الرجل تبدأ بالمظهر, وبالمصطلح العلمي فإن الرجل يكون (Visuspatial) في حين أن المرأة (Verbal) .*​ 
*وفيما يتعلق بالصلة بين الدماغ الأيمن والأيسر نجد أن هذه الصلة أوسع لدى المرأة ولذلك في بعض حالات الجلطات الدماغية المؤثرة على مراكز النطق يكون تأثر المرأة أقل وشفائها أسرع .*​ 
*وأما الجهاز الحافي (Limbic System) وهو الجهاز المسؤول عن العواطف والغرائز فإن ذلك الجهاز في المرأة أكبر من الرجل وأكثر أثراً على السلوك ولذلك فإن المرأة أكثر ملاحظة للتغيرات العاطفية بأي شكل لفظي أو حسي أو حركي كما أنها أكثر وأدق تعبيراً عن عواطفها من الرجل كما أنها أكثر قدرة على الارتباط والرعاية ومن الراجح الآن أن الجهاز الحافي مسؤول عن غريزة الأمومة وبغض النظر عن تباين الثقافات لم يعرف ولا يعرف عن أي مجتمع شكل فيه الرجل الراعي الرئيسي للأطفال .*​ 
*وفي العلاقة بين الرجل والمرأة تحديداً بحد أن الرجل يميل للاستقلالية والسيطرة وتمثل قيم التراتبية وحتى العدوانية له أهمية كبرى في حين تميل المرأة إلى أن يقدرها الرجل لذاتها لا لمكانتها الاجتماعية أو لإنجازها و هذا لا يعني أن المرأة لا تعنى بالإنجاز وإنما ما تقصده يتعلق بالعلاقة الثنائية .*​ 
*وقد عزت بعض الدراسات الاجتماعية سيطرة الذكورة وقيمها و تحديداً العدوانية والتراتبية إلى عدة عوامل منها الندرة و الصراع على الموارد والانتقال إلى المرحلة الرعوية في حين كان يقال أنه في المرحلة السابقة كان تقسيم العمل قائماً على قدرة الرجل العضلية وتفوقه في تقدير الإبعاد والمسافات واستخدام ذلك في الصيد وعلى قدرة المرأة الغريزية في البحث عن الأمان والرعاية .*​ 
*وإذا ما أمعنا النظر في الدراسات الإحصائية المتعلقة بالأمراض النفسية على ضوء الفروق التشريحية و الاجتماعية لوجدنا أن هناك توازناً في الأمراض التي يطغى عليها العامل البيولوجي في حين أن الأمراض المتأثرة بالبيئة وتحديدا الاجتماعية إضافة إلى العامل البيولوجي تكون المرأة أكثر تأثراً بها فمثلاً مرض الفصام يتساوى انتشاره بين المرأة والرجل في حين أن المرأة أكثر عرضة للإصابة بالاكتئاب بالنسبة 1:2 بل لوحظ أنه في الأطفال تتساوى النسبة بينما يبدأ الفرق بالأتساع بعد سن المراهقة أي بعد اتضاح الدور الاجتماعي لكل منهما مما قد يشير إلى العبء الملقى اجتماعيا على المرأة وأثر ذلك عليها سلباً .*​ 
*وفيما تشكل محاولات الانتحار في النساء ثلاثة أضعاف مثيلاتها في الرجال فان عدد الرجال الذين يموتون بسبب الانتحار يصل إلى أربع أضعاف عدد النساء ولعل مرد ذلك يرجع إلى عنف الأساليب المستخدمة من قبل الرجال كإطلاق النار كما أن الرجال أكثر تحوطاً وأقل تعبيراً عن مشاعرهم و نواياهم.*​ 
*أمراض القلق تبدو نسبتها في النساء أعلى من الرجال فيما عدا حالات الوسواس القهري والرهاب الاجتماعي وفي حين تتجه البحوث إلى المزيد من التفسير العضوي لمرض الوسواس القهري يعزى عدد الرجال المتزايد في الرهاب الاجتماعي إلى كونهم أكثر عرضة للمواقف المرسبة لأعراض الرهاب مثل الخطابة والاجتماعات العامة وما إلى ذلك.*​ 
*أمراض الطعام مثل الكهام والنهم العصبي وكذلك الأمراض النفسجمية والأعراض التحويلية التي تتسم بالصراع النفسي العميق على مستوى الشخص نفسه ومستوى شخص-شخص ومستوى شخص-ظروف يبدو أيضا أن المرأة أكثر عرضة للإصابة بها من الرجل.*​ 
*أما حالات الخرف فإن عدد النساء اللواتي يعانين من مرض ألزهيمر مثلاً اكبر من عدد الرجال في حين أن الحالات الحادثة أو الجديدة متساوية ولعل مرد ذلك إلى أن معدل أعمار النساء أطول من الرجال, وفي السابق كان يعتقد أن السبب يكمن في أن عدد خلايا دماغ المرأة اقل بنسبة 4% إلا أن هذا الأمر يبدو بحاجة إلى المزيد من الاستقصاء على المستويين البيولوجي و الإحصائي.*​ 
*وبعد...أين ينتهي البيولوجي وأين يبدأ الثقافي والاجتماعي والبيئي؟؟ وكيف يؤثر كل في الآخر ؟ وأيهما السبب وأيهما النتيجة ؟ .. سؤال طرح نفسه على العقل البشري بأكثر من شكل وعلى مر العصور . *
*من الجبر و القهر الى الجينات والبيئة.*
*هل هذا الفرق التشرحي سبب ام نتيجه ؟؟؟*​


*تحياتي للجميع*


*YeriGagarin*​


----------



## kalimooo (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: مقارنة بين مخ الرجل والمراه*



yerigagarin قال:


> *إذا ما ألقينا نظرة مقارنة على مخ الرجل والمرأة فإننا نجد الفروق تتكون على النحو التالي :
> 
> يزيد عدد الخلايا في مخ الرجل عن تلك في مخ المرأة بحوالي 4% في حين تزداد شبكات الاتصال في مخ المرأة أكثر من الرجل وهذا يعني بالواقع العملي أن النساء أكثر تأثراً بالتجارب من الرجال وأكثر احتفاظا بها و تذكرا لها وفي العلاقات بين الرجل والمرأة قد يلاحظ الرجل تذكر المرأة للآثار الشخصية للأحداث بما يدهشه أحياناً كأن تذكر بأنه لم يتذكر عيد ميلادها قبل 10 سنوات أو أنه قد قال لها كلمة جارحة في أحد المواقف من سنوات .
> 
> ...






 وفي السابق كان يعتقد أن السبب يكمن في أن عدد خلايا دماغ المرأة اقل بنسبة 4% إلا أن هذا الأمر يبدو بحاجة إلى المزيد من الاستقصاء على المستويين البيولوجي و الإحصائي.


*بانظار المزيد من الدرس
نقول لك 
ناطرين
هههههههههههههه
مشكور 
سلام المسيح



*​


----------



## قلم حر (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: مقارنة بين مخ الرجل والمراه*

مقارنه بين ( الأدمغه ) او ( الأمخاخ ) حصرا ؟
يا ريت توضيح .
شكرا سلفا .


----------



## dodi lover (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: مقارنة بين مخ الرجل والمراه*

موووووووضوووووووع حللللللللللللو كتيييييييييير


ميرسى ليك على الموضوع الجميل دة​


----------



## nonogirl89 (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين مخ الرجل والمراه*

شكرا يورى على الموضوع
أفتكر كل من الرجل والمرأة ذكى لكن كل فى مجاله اللى ربنا خلقه ليه
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Mor Antonios (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: مقارنة بين مخ الرجل والمراه*

:smil16::a4:
المهم اني الاثنين عندهم مخ. وخلاص
موضوع حلو شكرا لك​


----------



## yerigagarin (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: مقارنة بين مخ الرجل والمراه*



كليم متى قال:


> وفي السابق كان يعتقد أن السبب يكمن في أن عدد خلايا دماغ المرأة اقل بنسبة 4% إلا أن هذا الأمر يبدو بحاجة إلى المزيد من الاستقصاء على المستويين البيولوجي و الإحصائي.
> 
> 
> *بانظار المزيد من الدرس
> ...


*حبيبي
عايزين نكسر الجمود في القسم
عايزين شوية حوار
اللي عنده راي يكتبه
واللي مش عاجبه راي 
يرد عليه
ايه رايك ؟

شكرا للمرور والمشاركه
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: مقارنة بين مخ الرجل والمراه*



قلم حر قال:


> مقارنه بين ( الأدمغه ) او ( الأمخاخ ) حصرا ؟
> يا ريت توضيح .
> شكرا سلفا .


*دماغ هو اللفظ الاكثر دقه
:smi411:
الله ينور عليك
يا ريت تصلح العنوان

شكرا للمرور والمشاركه

*​


----------



## yerigagarin (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: مقارنة بين مخ الرجل والمراه*



dodi lover قال:


> موووووووضوووووووع حللللللللللللو كتيييييييييير
> 
> 
> ميرسى ليك على الموضوع الجميل دة​


*شكرا يا دودي 
للمرور والمشاركه

*​


----------



## yerigagarin (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: مقارنة بين مخ الرجل والمراه*



nonogirl89 قال:


> شكرا يورى على الموضوع
> أفتكر كل من الرجل والمرأة ذكى لكن كل فى مجاله اللى ربنا خلقه ليه
> ربنا يباركك​


*شكرا يا نونو
للمرور والمشاركه
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: مقارنة بين مخ الرجل والمراه*



mor antonios قال:


> :smil16::a4:
> المهم اني الاثنين عندهم مخ. وخلاص
> موضوع حلو شكرا لك​



*وهو المطلوب اثباته

شكرا يا غالي
علي المرور والمشاركه
*​


----------



## kalimooo (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: مقارنة بين مخ الرجل والمراه*



yerigagarin قال:


> *إذا ما ألقينا نظرة مقارنة على مخ الرجل والمرأة فإننا نجد الفروق تتكون على النحو التالي :
> 
> يزيد عدد الخلايا في مخ الرجل عن تلك في مخ المرأة بحوالي 4% في حين تزداد شبكات الاتصال في مخ المرأة أكثر من الرجل وهذا يعني بالواقع العملي أن النساء أكثر تأثراً بالتجارب من الرجال وأكثر احتفاظا بها و تذكرا لها وفي العلاقات بين الرجل والمرأة قد يلاحظ الرجل تذكر المرأة للآثار الشخصية للأحداث بما يدهشه أحياناً كأن تذكر بأنه لم يتذكر عيد ميلادها قبل 10 سنوات أو أنه قد قال لها كلمة جارحة في أحد المواقف من سنوات .
> 
> ...




*عزيزي yerigagarin

ردي عليك كان من قبل التغيير
هربا" من  الرد الروتين
نهاية مشاركتك كانت 
بما معنى ان القصة 
بحاجة الى مزيد من الدرس
ردي كان 
ناطرين بنو ع من الفكاهة
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح



*​


----------



## emy (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين مخ الرجل والمراه*

*مغسى عالتوبيك ده*​


----------



## قلم حر (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: مقارنة بين مخ الرجل والمراه*



yerigagarin قال:


> *دماغ هو اللفظ الاكثر دقه*
> 
> *:smi411:*
> *الله ينور عليك*
> ...


تم .
لا شكر على واجب .


----------



## جيلان (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: مقارنة بين دماغ الرجل و دماغ المرأه .*

*



			أحياناً كأن تذكر بأنه لم يتذكر عيد ميلادها قبل 10 سنوات أو أنه قد قال لها كلمة جارحة في أحد المواقف من سنوات .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههههههه
اه يا اخويا
احنا قلبنا اسود بعيد عنك

ميرسى يا يورى
بجد موضوعاتك رائعة*


----------



## amjad-ri (24 أغسطس 2008)

_*شكرا على  التوضيح​*_


----------



## yerigagarin (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: مقارنة بين دماغ الرجل و دماغ المرأه .*



جيلان قال:


> *
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> اه يا اخويا
> ...


*وشهد شاهد من اهلها

شكرا للمرور 
والمشاركه الجميله
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (26 أغسطس 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> _*شكرا على  التوضيح​*_


*شكرا يا امجد للمرور
والمشاركه
*​


----------

